# ارجو المساعدة اريد معلومات عن شركة بسام التجارية



## علاء سعد (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركات انا بحاجة لمعرفة الموقع الأكتروني لشركة بسام التجارية هية شركة لتجهيزات الطبية تتواجد في الرياض المدير الأقليمي لشركة على السويدان ارجو ان تسرعو :77: في الرد:76::60::75:


----------



## ليدي لين (31 أغسطس 2008)

tel-4623846 or 4633059
fax-4644014
P.O.BOX-4611 Riyadh 11412 Saudi Arabia 
e-mail : [email protected]


----------



## ليدي لين (31 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى ان يكون هذا هو المطلوب هذه هي عناوين شركة بسام التجاريه


----------



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكله هذي الشركه انك لاتحصل على احد يرد عليك وهي شركه متخصصه في الاسعافات وقد باعة وكلاة الزول جهاز الصدمات الكهربائيه


----------



## علاء سعد (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراعلى المساعدة بس في النهاية بتنصح بالعمل في هذة الشركة


----------



## علاء سعد (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شو صار معك ياليدي لين شو اخبارك اتوظفت


----------



## ايو خثعم (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الشركة تعمل بمجالات متعددة 
منها الاجهزة الطبية ولكن مش ولابد


----------



## مهندس بيوميديكال (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*المختصر المفيد عن شركة بسام التجارية المحدودة ومصائبها الغير محدوددة*

شركة بسام التجارية 
يوجد عندهم التوكيلات التالية وهم يعتبرون من شركات الأجهزة الطبية في المملكة
wealcoach سيارات اسعاف
matachana أجهزة تعقيم
hygeco ثلاجات موتى
hoyacombio ليزر للجلد
ولكن الشركة تعاني من انهيار في الفترة الحالية حيث ان جميع الموظفين المطلوب منهم العمل مدراء فإذا قدر لك العمل معهم سوف تجد مدير مبيعات ونائب مدير مبيعات ولكن للأسف لا يوجد تحتهم أحد وسوف تجد مدير صيانة اول ومدير ثاني وربما ثالث ولايوجد مهندس واحد وذلك بسبب الإدارة الحكيمة من قبل المدير العام علي سويدان الذي يعاعني من مرض العنصرية الحزبية والقبلية ويعاني من فشل اداري حاد ادى بالشركة منذ قدومه حتى اليوم الي الإنهيار العظيم الذي لم تمر به الشركة من قبل حيث انه كما ذكرت سابقا يعاني من العنصرية ويقوم باستقدام أصحابه من اولاد بلده لايملكون ادنى الخبرة في المجال الذي سوف يصبحون منذ دخولهم مطار الرياض مدراء فيه 
ومن المئاسي الأخرى التي سوف تجدها في الشركة ان المدير العام لايملك من السلطة شيء حيث انه لايستطيع أن يفعل شيء أو يقوم بتسيير الأمور إلا بوجود المدير التنفيذي للشركة وصاحب الشركة بسام ربحي حماده حيث انه في غالب الأحيان خارج السعودية 
جميع منتسبي هذه الشركة قدمو استقالاتهم وتركو الشركة وبقي القليل القليل من الرجال الأكفاء حاملو جنسية الطرف الآخر يحملون الشركة على أكتافهم بكل اقسامها من الصيانة للمبيعات ولكن من غير فائدة حيث ان المدير العام ومع الأسف يحاول انتزاعهم واخراجهم من الشركة لكي يقوم بكل مايريد والله يعلم مايريد


----------



## odeh2202150 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*jordan*

السلام عليكم

انا موظف اعمل في الاردن ومعروض علي عمل في شركة البسام 
بعد موافقتي قالو لي انه لا توجد لديهم فيزا عمل في الوقت الحالي وانهم سوف يرسلو لي فيزا زياره لمدة 3 اشهر وخلال شهرين سوف ينقلو فيزا الزياره الى عمل

فهل هناك مصداقيه لدى هذه الشركه
متل ما بعرفو انو الواحد ما بدو يترك شركتو الحاليه ويافر وبعدين يضحكو علي شركة البسام

ارجو الرد بالسرعه القصوى وذلك للضرورة القصوى
مع الشكر


----------



## انا و انت (8 أغسطس 2009)

والله يا جماعه الشركه بين وبين يعني ممكن نقول عليها كويس وممكن نقول عليها مش كويسه


----------

